# [Help] Bricked Lumia 1020 - Blank Screen - USB Undetected



## yogendra1190 (Oct 8, 2016)

My 1020 got bricked while flashing through WPInternals.

In the middle of the flashing the USB got disconnected and after that I have blank screen. The power button pressing does make phone vibrate. Also soft reset combination makes vibration. However I am not getting anything on my laptop on USB connection. No connection notification. Nothing on device manager. I tried combinations to get it detected but nothing works.

So the question is, Is there any way I can blindly send force flashing to one of the USB port and make it happen ?
JTAG is the only option ?


----------



## booker50rus (Oct 8, 2016)

Removed the display. Disconnect the battery. Remove the protective cover from the processor. Looking at the diagram R3209. Complete with a thin wire the resistor into the casing and at the same time connected to the computer. Defined as "Nokia Emergency Connectivity". After that, you run WPInternals, and continue from the point where the error occurred.


----------



## yogendra1190 (Oct 31, 2016)

booker50rus said:


> Removed the display. Disconnect the battery. Remove the protective cover from the processor. Looking at the diagram R3209. Complete with a thin wire the resistor into the casing and at the same time connected to the computer. Defined as "Nokia Emergency Connectivity". After that, you run WPInternals, and continue from the point where the error occurred.

Click to collapse



Honestly, I did not understand what to connect to what.


----------



## booker50rus (Oct 31, 2016)

Remove the display
The picture 1 shows what you need to remove. CAREFULLY remove all protection, or only in the marked area.
The picture 2 shows what you'll see under the removed protection. Looking for R3209 marked in the picture 3
After it is found, connect USB cable TO THE PHONE. NOT TO THE COMPUTER. The cable should be connected ONLY by phone
For one or two seconds before doing a short circuit of the resistor R3209 on the metal area of the body (picture 4), AND THIS TIME connect it to your computer
The phone shall be determined by the computer as "Nokia Emergency Connectivity" or "CareSuite Emergency Connectivity"
Run the program WPInternals
Make or restore the bootloader or unlock the bootloader. Depending on where you broke the phone last time.
After the program sends the phone into reboot, connect a known-CHARGED battery WITHOUT DISCONNECTING the computer. The phone should start to boot.


----------



## GeoffreyK (Oct 31, 2016)

Have you tried all the options in WP Internals first? Including instructions on how to recover from bricked phone? I haven't got the application in front of me, but I seem to remember there are different flashing modes you should probably experiment with before opening up your phone.


----------



## booker50rus (Oct 31, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> Have you tried all the options in WP Internals first? Including instructions on how to recover from bricked phone? I haven't got the application in front of me, but I seem to remember there are different flashing modes you should probably experiment with before opening up your phone.

Click to collapse



There are no longer any options. The phone is not defined in any way. And no the program will not see it without initializing it as a device in the system. The only option is to short out the memory, so she rebooted. What I'm suggesting. The operation is not difficult and takes no more than 10 minutes for anything.


----------



## jeovanyerazo (Nov 1, 2016)

try to charge the phone, at least 1 hour, then try to make hard reset, that works for my


----------



## yogendra1190 (Nov 1, 2016)

GeoffreyK said:


> Have you tried all the options in WP Internals first? Including instructions on how to recover from bricked phone? I haven't got the application in front of me, but I seem to remember there are different flashing modes you should probably experiment with before opening up your phone.

Click to collapse



Yeah, phone is not detected by USB connection. I have already changed USB flex cable of the phone so its not an issue. 


jeovanyerazo said:


> try to charge the phone, at least 1 hour, then try to make hard reset, that works for my

Click to collapse



Phone does not hard reset without OS in the memory.


----------



## yogendra1190 (Nov 1, 2016)

booker50rus said:


> Remove the display
> The picture 1 shows what you need to remove. CAREFULLY remove all protection, or only in the marked area.
> The picture 2 shows what you'll see under the removed protection. Looking for R3209 marked in the picture 3
> After it is found, connect USB cable TO THE PHONE. NOT TO THE COMPUTER. The cable should be connected ONLY by phone
> ...

Click to collapse



I will try this, need time to open the phone again. Specially I have never opened the processor part before.


----------



## jeovanyerazo (Nov 1, 2016)

Try what I told you, it's a software problem not hardware. Try hard reset.


----------



## yogendra1190 (Nov 1, 2016)

jeovanyerazo said:


> Try what I told you, it's a software problem not hardware. Try hard reset.

Click to collapse



its a software problem only, but as I have described - mobile is not getting detected via USB and as the previous flash did not happen completely there is no OS in the memory. The phone only vibrates on power or reset combination. 
On connecting the charger the start button blinks once in a while and thats the only response I am getting.


----------



## yogendra1190 (Nov 1, 2016)

booker50rus said:


> Remove the display
> The picture 1 shows what you need to remove. CAREFULLY remove all protection, or only in the marked area.
> The picture 2 shows what you'll see under the removed protection. Looking for R3209 marked in the picture 3
> After it is found, connect USB cable TO THE PHONE. NOT TO THE COMPUTER. The cable should be connected ONLY by phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Super cool man, thanks. I opened only tiny window from protective cover and sorted R3209. USB was detected and restored the Bootloader. Flashing was easy after that.


----------



## BeLlSiBuB (Jan 17, 2018)

booker50rus said:


> Remove the display
> The picture 1 shows what you need to remove. CAREFULLY remove all protection, or only in the marked area.
> The picture 2 shows what you'll see under the removed protection. Looking for R3209 marked in the picture 3
> After it is found, connect USB cable TO THE PHONE. NOT TO THE COMPUTER. The cable should be connected ONLY by phone
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi,
My  1020 got bricked while flashing with WPInternals and now won't switch on. No Vibrate when I push the power button either. I would like to try this method but can't figure out how to remove the protective plate on the CPU. I cannot find any help on Google nor YouTube. Can someone please enlighten me on which way the metal cover opens please?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## maruf8 (Jan 17, 2018)

I've tried the same thing with a lumia 525 but accidently broken the resistor.. Can I do something with it?


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 17, 2018)

Sometime you have to wait a few minutes or so for the phone to behave properly, especially with a blown firmware running.

There are many modes to a phone and each will be a different device to the PC.

There is normal mode
there is flash mode
there is emergency mode
and there is a recovery mode too.
and a couple of other modes uefiflash/bootemmc/bootmsc too.

each of these modes can be accessed by a combination of button presses that seems to change from phone to phone.

there is plug into usb port holding down volume up.
there is plug into usb port, hold down power and press volume down.
there is plug into usb port, hold down power and hold down volume up.
there is plug into usb port, hold down power, release, then press volume up

and like I mentioned before if the phone has a flat battery is will cycle from 0-5% battery charging then cycle 5-0% and reset the phone. it sometimes takes up to 5 min with the phone connected, trying multiple restarts to get the phone to appear to windows. sometimes it will appear and disappear, if you interrupt the boot process by having wpinternals running it will not disappear again and sometimes you have to do a complete reset cycle by holding down the power button until it vibrates with it still plugged into the pc, then immediately do another reset cycle.

the phone can crash on boot, so it fails to appear and in my experience it's behaviour is not consistent at all. boot one minute shows in device managed and then can take 10 minutes sometimes before it appears again. it seems to be very erratic behaviour. so keep at it.

opening up the phone and removing the metal shielding from the pcb to get access to the bypass test points should be a god damn last resort and not some first step as suggested to the op.

expect many pcb's to be damaged by this advice.


----------



## BeLlSiBuB (Jan 17, 2018)

Ok, so I managed to remove the cover but a bit confused about the instructions for the resistor. Is there a special sort of wire I need to touch the resistor with while performing this  "shorting" procedure or will any wire do? Intructions seem a little vague to the non electronically minded...


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 17, 2018)

BeLlSiBuB said:


> *Intructions seem a little vague to the non electronically minded.*

Click to collapse



and still you've gone as far as removing the shielding?

if you think you can safely do it, the instruction state you need to short resistor  R3209 as the phone boots. short means contact both sided of the resistor with something conductive and of the right shape and size to only touch those two parts of that resistor. maybe needle pointed tweezers or some tiny screwdriver?


----------



## BeLlSiBuB (Jan 17, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> and still you've gone as far as removing the shielding?
> 
> if you think you can safely do it, the instruction state you need to short resistor  R3209 as the phone boots. short means contact both sided of the resistor with something conductive and of the right shape and size to only touch those two parts of that resistor. maybe needle pointed tweezers or some tiny screwdriver?

Click to collapse



Dude, thanx for your help! I have some metal tweezers. Do I need to put plastic protective cover on the end or them? Ive got some bubble wrap! 

---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------

All I seem to get is the Windows light coming on when I try to perform this. It also come on when I press volum down or volum up button and insert the usb. 

Actually, the light comes on when I put it into the electric charger (not pc charger)  as well, but stays on for longer.


----------



## jethro tarw (Jan 17, 2018)

BeLlSiBuB said:


> Dude, thanx for your help! I have some metal tweezers. Do I need to put plastic protective cover on the end or them? Ive got some bubble wrap!
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:26 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:18 PM ----------
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



you just need to charge the battery.


----------



## BeLlSiBuB (Jan 17, 2018)

jethro tarw said:


> you just need to charge the battery.

Click to collapse



Really?
Can WPInternals kill a battery when it "Stopped working" and crashes?

Ahh, I thought you said "Change the battery". The battery was fully charged when it got bricked. I'm not sure how to charge this battery. I left it on charge for about 4 hours before attempting shorting procedure. I don't thing it is charging while plugged in now despite that light breifly coming on.


----------



## alishalbaf (Sep 30, 2018)

When should I disconnect R3209 short circuit?
After USB recognized by the computer or after flashed bootloader?



booker50rus said:


> Remove the display
> The picture 1 shows what you need to remove. CAREFULLY remove all protection, or only in the marked area.
> The picture 2 shows what you'll see under the removed protection. Looking for R3209 marked in the picture 3
> After it is found, connect USB cable TO THE PHONE. NOT TO THE COMPUTER. The cable should be connected ONLY by phone
> ...

Click to collapse


----------

